# Sand and brakes



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

Any one have a problem with front brake pads wearing out quickly have to put a new set on every year and only put about 20K on the truck a year and most of those miles are to the beach and back i always wash the brakes out when i get back just seeing if anyone else had this problem


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

What kind of vehicle is it? I have two Jeep Grand Cherokee's and they eat brakes up. It's just a characteristic of that vehicle though according to most folks I've talk to on Jeep forums. I also had a 2002 F-250 that warped rotors like nobody's business. Ended up buying cryo-treated slotted rotors to fix it. Might just be a vehicle related issue. Sand probably doesn't help though.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Ford Rangers*

also eat front pads .... the last set I put on were commercial ceramic pads ... $80 for a set but much longer lasting


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

Its a 95 chevy s-10


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

New Kent Newbie said:


> Its a 95 chevy s-10


If you have rear drum brakes, adjust you back brakes up the self adjusters dont work that get, so your front brakes are doing all the work. we see them alot at the shop.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I've never owned an S-10, but my parents had two of them. They had a late 90's model (98 I think) that was a borderline lemon. EVERY suspension component except for springs was replaced. It ate u-joints and brakes like crazy. The exhaust manifold cracked twice, the transmission went south and had to be rebuilt, and overall it was a total nightmare of a truck. They finally sold it and the person buying it basically got a new truck from all the new parts of that vehicle. They still have another from that same time frame, and it's been a great little truck. A bit rough on brakes like R&R said, but other than that, pretty reliable.


----------



## Coast'n (Jun 19, 2007)

Tahoes from that time wear out from brakes before the rears. As mentioned earlier when you have rear drums and front discs the discs wear quickly. They are easy to replace. Do it yourself and save money.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

I had an 89 s10 blazer. i went through brake pads like it was nothing. The front ones would just wear down fast. I mean from squeaking to tearing up roaters in a day or so.

My cousin use to be a mechanic for a GMC dealer and he said that it was a problem with the S10s. they just went through front brakes. I think the calibres were just bad. i mean my rear brakes were only changed once but front probably twice a year. 

I have an 04 yukon and so far (KNOCKS on wood) no problems so far.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

part of it is driving habits. its proven. drive like grandma & everything lasts longer, drive like earnhardt & everything will wear out faster. 

I wouldnt worry about pads wearing down as long as the rotors arent warped or need cutting. pads are cheaper than rotors & its easy to do yourself. try ceramic pads for longer life, especially if your a hard driver.


----------

